# Cant get lower timing cover back on



## itzcorky (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone im having trouble getting the lower timing cover back on, I have the motor out and on a stand but it seems like the trouble is coming from the stoppers on the backside, its a 95 altima. I can see the stoppers hitting the chain while im trying to put it on what am I missing here? Got it off just fine. :wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming you installed the updated lower chain guide (fixed), did you install the updated bolts for the guide as well? Other than that, it should be pretty straight forward, especially if you have the engine out of the car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have to lower the oil pan up front just a bit to more easily install the lower timing cover.


----------



## itzcorky (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I have installed all the updated bolts and I have the oil pan off but what would the oil pan have to do with putting the lower timing cover on? Shouldn't that come after that? What I am talking about is the lower chain under the crank teeth where it wraps around and goes under it is hitting the back of the lower timing cover on the stoppers I have a pic to show you what im talking about.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, I understand what you're talking about. The only reason I mentioned dropping the oil pan is because many folks try to install the timing cover without loosening the oil pan; sometimes it works, sometimes not.

As long as there is nothing bent, the cover should go on with no problem. Make sure the chain is tight against the bottom sprocket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They do that on the HB's and 240SX's with the external oil pump, but you can't get away without dropping the pan on an Altima.


----------

